# Just starting out, help choosing substrate



## storm (26 Jan 2022)

Hi

I'm just starting out in the hobby and have purchased an open top 80l aquarium that is 45cm wide (similar to dennerle scapers tank)

I plan on keeping shrimp and plants only and wanted some suggestions on substrate that would be suitable and how much of it I would need.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## arcturus (26 Jan 2022)

<Tropica soil powder> is suitable for a planted aquarium and shrimp. Do not confuse the powder version with the standard version, which has a larger grain size. Smaller grain works much better in a small tank.

A 9 liter bag will give you ~5 cm of substrate in this tank.


----------



## storm (26 Jan 2022)

arcturus said:


> /tropica.com/en/plant-care/aquarium-soil/aquarium-soil-powder/']Tropica soil powder[/URL]> is suitable for a planted aquarium and shrimp. Do not confuse the powder version with the standard version, which has a larger grain size. Smaller grain works much better in a small tank.
> 
> A 9 liter bag will give you ~5 cm of substrate in this tank.


Thanks for your reply. do I then put gravel over the top of it? 

Sent from my CPH2009 using Tapatalk


----------



## arcturus (26 Jan 2022)

storm said:


> Thanks for your reply. do I then put gravel over the top of it?


I would not put gravel in the areas that are going to be planted, but aquasoil only. If you want to have some gravel visible on unplanted areas then you can put in on top of the soil. Just make sure the gravel has a larger grain than the aquasoil underneath, otherwise <it will go wrong>.

Aquasoils release ammonia for the first weeks. So you need frequent (daily) water changes right after setting up the tank, or to use a "<dark start>" method, also <discussed here> (I would strongly suggest the latter).


----------



## storm (26 Jan 2022)

arcturus said:


> I would not put gravel in the areas that are going to be planted, but aquasoil only. If you want to have some gravel visible on unplanted areas then you can put in on top of the soil. Just make sure the gravel has a larger grain than the aquasoil underneath, otherwise /www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/in-the-market-for-new-substrate-in-an-existing-tank.38615/#post-418751']it will go wrong[/URL]>.
> 
> Aquasoils release ammonia for the first weeks. So you need frequent (daily) water changes right after setting up the tank, or to use a "/www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HfnsCSIpfo']dark start[/URL]>" method, also /www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/dark-start.66044/']discussed here[/URL]> (I would strongly suggest the latter).


Thank you for your reply. this may sound like a silly question but do I still need plant substrate if the plants in my tank are not directly planted in the substrate? 

most will be on bogwood etc

Sent from my CPH2009 using Tapatalk


----------



## arcturus (26 Jan 2022)

storm said:


> Thank you for your reply. this may sound like a silly question but do I still need plant substrate if the plants in my tank are not directly planted in the substrate?
> 
> most will be on bogwood etc


If you are planning for ephyphyte plants, mosses, etc. on wood then you do not need aquasoil. I would then use inert gravel or sand as substrate. You can also use a layer of crushed lava rock in the bottom if you want to slope the substrate.


----------



## AlecF (26 Jan 2022)

I'd suggest the adventure of a mix of John Innes and a little clay, maybe with some leaf mulch. There are threads here with various recipes. I'd then cover that with aqua sand. This is just a suggestion, but personally I;ve never enjoyed the appearance of small black grainy stuff. Sand is easy to plant in and clean, and corys love it. If you put soil in then you'd be ready if you do decide to plant more than on the wood. I started with a fluval substrate under sand, but I prefer the more natural soil mix. Plants and wood look great against sand. Anyway, good luck!


----------



## storm (26 Jan 2022)

Thanks for all the suggestions, I'll take a look and see what fits the setup best

Sent from my CPH2009 using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveM (31 Jan 2022)

Most soils also affect water parameters. Ive found 50% peat compost closest to aquasoils. Topsoil gave me a high Kh. AlecF might be able to tell you what he got with John Innes. Be interesting to know.


----------



## dw1305 (31 Jan 2022)

Hi all, 


SteveM said:


> Most soils also affect water parameters.


They will all tend to make the water harder. You can get <"aquatic compost"> (for water lilies etc) that might do? I used to go and <"PYO a small amount"> from an <"area with acid soil">. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## SteveM (31 Jan 2022)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> They will all tend to make the water harder. You can get <"aquatic compost"> (for water lilies etc) that might do? I used to go and <"PYO a small amount"> from an <"area with acid soil">.
> 
> cheers Darrel


I wonder about peat+ clay fertiliser balls? Might try that in a jar as a test


----------

